# Digital Optical out on my soundcard, ok???



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

Hello,

I meant digital coaxial...

I'm just getting my REW set up for calibrating my IB subwoofer. My sound card has a digital coaxial out that I use to pipe my digital music library to my AV receiver. Is this sufficient for use with REW or is it not supported or a bad idea? I don't see any mention of using the digital outs for this. If that works then all I need is the lead from my RS analog meeter to my card.

Also, I have an ICBM bass management crossover between my mains and my subwoofer. It basically takes the lower frequencies from the mains, center, and surrounds and sends it to the sub. I assume I should leave this crossover in place while calibrating. Am I correct or should I just send the unmolested signal to the sub for calibration?

Thanks for any advice.

Darren


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

The digital output can be used, but it means you will not be able to calibrate out the soundcard response so skip that step. Some soundcards are down 3dB or so by 20Hz, some are flat to a couple of Hz, you could try a quick soundcard cal using the analog output to see how much roll-off there is at the low end.

Leave the crossover in place for your measurement work.


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

JohnM said:


> The digital output can be used, but it means you will not be able to calibrate out the soundcard response so skip that step. Some soundcards are down 3dB or so by 20Hz, some are flat to a couple of Hz, you could try a quick soundcard cal using the analog output to see how much roll-off there is at the low end.
> 
> Leave the crossover in place for your measurement work.


Thanks for the info, I'll get to it tonight and see if I can get some measurements.

Darren


----------

